# Phương pháp Tái sinh đa tầng giá bao nhiêu? Nên làm ở đâu?



## taisinhdatangluxurybeauty (23/1/22)

Tái sinh trẻ hóa da hiện đang là dịch vụ khá phổ biến trong thời gian gần đây. Cùng với công nghệ thì chi phí Tái sinh đa tầng giá bao nhiêu? và địa chỉ nào uy tín cũng là điều mà bất kỳ ai cũng quan tâm. Hãy tìm hiểu và cân nhắc thật kỹ lưỡng để có thể đưa ra được quyết định đúng đắn nhất nhé!
*1. Những điều bạn cần biết về Tái sinh đa tầng*




Tái sinh đa tầng dẫn đầu xu hướng làm đẹp với công nghệ hiện đại bậc nhất
Tái sinh đa tầng là giải pháp làm đẹp khắc phục đa khuyết điểm như má hóp, gò má cao, thái dương lõm, giúp cho gương mặt cân đối, hài hoà. Bên cạnh đó, đây là phương pháp làm đẹp áp dụng đa công nghệ đem lại hiệu quả trẻ hoá, “khắc tinh” của rãnh cười sâu, nọng cằm, da nhăn nheo, chảy xệ,… giúp chị em lấy lại 10 năm tuổi xuân chỉ với 1 lần thực hiện với 60 phút không xâm lấn, không kiêng khem, không cần nghỉ dưỡng. 
Công nghệ hoạt động dựa trên cơ chế liên kết lại các sợi collagen bị đứt gãy trong biểu bì da, cung cấp collagen trực tiếp vào lớp hạ bì của da và bổ sung oxy tươi trên bề mặt da làm trẻ hoá toàn diện. 
Tái sinh đa tầng kết hợp máy công nghệ cao Thermage FLX thế hệ mới có tác dụng nâng cơ, xoá nhăn, trẻ hoá làn da gấp 3 lần công nghệ cũ. Điểm đặc biệt, công nghệ này sẽ giúp kích thích quá trình tăng sinh collagen và elastin nội sinh tự nhiên chính vì vậy giúp cho làn da căng đầy, tươi trẻ và duy trì kết quả dài lâu. 
*2. Tái sinh đa tầng có ưu điểm gì vượt trội*




Trẻ hoá khuôn mặt ngay sau một lần thực hiện, không phẫu thuật không để lại sẹo
*Khi da bắt đầu bước vào giai đoạn lão hóa, để cải thiện vấn đề này thì tái sinh đa tầng là giải pháp hoàn hảo nhất cho chị em. Vì phương pháp này có những ưu điểm vượt trội sau:*
*Xóa nhăn, giảm chảy xệ cho da hiệu quả: Các vấn đề lão hóa da có thể giải quyết ngay sau một lần thực hiện, hiệu quả kéo dài tới 4 – 6 năm sau.*
*Hiệu quả lâu dài: Tái sinh đa tầng Collagen có cơ chế kích sinh Collagen tự nhiên, giúp làn da hồi sinh khả năng sản xuất Collagen. Bạn vẫn có thể sinh hoạt và làm việc bình thường sau khi làm đẹp*
*3. Chi phí của phương pháp Tái sinh đa tầng*




Chi phí Tái sinh đa tầng phụ thuộc vào dịch vụ và công nghệ áp dụng được khách hàng lựa chọn
*Sau khi tìm hiểu kĩ về những ưu điểm vượt trội cũng như hiệu quả mà phương pháp Tái sinh đa tầng mang lại, chị em có thể tham khảo địa chỉ thực hiện Tái sinh đa tầng cũng như mức giá để thực hiện. Trên thực thế mức giá tái sinh đa tầng sẽ phụ thuộc vào các yếu tố sau:*
*– Thời gian muốn duy trì trẻ hóa: Tùy theo nhu cầu của bạn muốn trẻ hóa ngắn hay dài mà các bác sĩ sẽ đưa ra phác đồ phù hợp, từ đó giá cả cũng khác nhau.*
*– Tình trạng lão hóa da: Da lão hóa ở mức độ nhẹ thường làm đơn giản hơn, da lão hóa nặng thì phức tạp hơn.*
*– Khu vực mà bạn muốn căng da: Có người muốn căng da toàn bộ mặt nhưng cũng có người chỉ muốn căng da vùng mắt hay vùng trán, vùng má thì giá cũng khác nhau.*
*– Cơ sở làm đẹp: Độ uy tín, chuyên nghiệp, trình độ của bác sĩ tại các cơ sở khác nhau cũng quyết định giá cả khác nhau.*
*4. Địa chỉ làm Tái sinh đa tầng uy tín nhất*
Tại Việt Nam, cơ sở làm đẹp đủ điều kiện để thực hiện phương pháp Tái sinh đa tầng mà mọi người nên đến để thực hiện dịch vụ này là Venus by Asian. Là đơn vị duy nhất được cấp phép sử dụng độc quyền công nghệ Boeing 4.0 để loại bỏ các dấu hiệu lão hóa chỉ trong vòng một tiếng. Phòng khám thẩm mỹ Venus by Asian đã giúp hàng triệu chị em lấy lại được sự trẻ trung cũng như là sự tự tin trong cuộc sống. 




Tái sinh đa tầng là công nghệ trẻ hóa da độc quyền của Phòng khám Venus by Asian

Venus by Asian đã có bề dày kinh nghiệm hơn 10 năm trong ngành làm đẹp. Được hàng loạt sao Việt ca tụng và yêu thích. Diễn viên Lã Thanh Huyền đã từng nói: “Dịch vụ Tái sinh đa tầng có hiệu quả cực kỳ tốt, thậm chí vượt trên cả kỳ vọng ban đầu của Huyền.” 

Ngoài ra, Venus by Asian cũng là điểm dừng chân cuối cùng của các mỹ nhân Việt nổi tiếng như Á hậu Huyền My, Phương Nga, biên tập viên Bích Hường,.. 
Vậy với câu hỏi Tái sinh đa tầng ở đâu uy tín? tại Phòng khám Venus by Asian tái sinh đa tầng – phương pháp làm đẹp an toàn, không xâm lấn, không cần nghỉ dưỡng hay kiêng khem. Hãy để Venus by Asian đồng hành cùng bạn lưu giữ nét xuân. Tái sinh đa tầng – thách thức với thời gian.

Tái sinh đa tầng Luxury Beauty hy vọng những thông tin trong bài đã giúp các bạn hiểu rõ công dụng hiệu quả cũng như chi phí của phương pháp làm đẹp Tái sinh đa tầng. Chúc chị em luôn trẻ đẹp và hạnh phúc. 

Thông tin liên hệ:
Cơ sở 1: 61-63 Đường 3/2, Quận 10, TP Hồ Chí Minh
Hotline: 0977.808.234 - 0908.220.456
Cơ sở 2: 2B-2C Hồ Xuân Hương, Phường 6, Quận 3, TP Hồ Chí Minh
Hotline: 0964.308.345 - 0896.042.345


----------

